
AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2920X and 2970WX Linux Performance Benchmarks - jrepinc
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd-2920x-2970wx
======
mcraiha
And before anyone asks, the Windows performance is still bad with
Threadrippers in many situations, so it is better to use Linux with these
[https://www.anandtech.com/show/13516/the-amd-
threadripper-2-...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/13516/the-amd-
threadripper-2-cpu-review-pt2-2970wx-2920x/8)

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Doesn't the 'performance for dollars' section at the end also seem to say that
for most uses a 2700x is a better option? I have been considering going that
route, so I was happy to see that.

